# Creepy Rider



## Petrabrynn (May 10, 2017)

I had a guy offer me an extra 50$ if I allowed him to give me a foot massage. I said no that I had other riders waiting. Talked about his foot fetish the whole 20 minute trip. I was really creeped out and he could tell. His last statement was I'll be getting off on your feet tonight. Wth is wrong with people?


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

I'd take it for $50, it's just feet!


----------



## Spinn (Feb 21, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> I'd take it for $50, it's just feet!


Sure, it starts out with "just feet"....


----------



## Petrabrynn (May 10, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> I'd take it for $50, it's just feet!


Mind you I'm married. I hate feet in general. Super ticklish. And I don't let strangers just touch me. Quick way to get some hands.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Petrabrynn said:


> Mind you I'm married. I hate feet in general. Super ticklish. And I don't let strangers just touch me. Quick way to get some hands.


He isn't just touching you though, he asked and even offered $50 for it. Haha. Would have been a pretty easy $5o tip! As long as he doesn't go further then foot rub....


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Petrabrynn said:


> I had a guy offer me an extra 50$ if I allowed him to give me a foot massage. I said no that I had other riders waiting. Talked about his foot fetish the whole 20 minute trip. I was really creeped out and he could tell. His last statement was I'll be getting off on your feet tonight. Wth is wrong with people?


Was his Uber screen name Dr Scholls? You guys in FL put out some great college athletes, but you're a very weird state. Just watch a couple episodes of Cops or that new show Live PD. They say that the Palmetto bugs (flying cockroaches) down there are as big as shoes.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Spinn said:


> Sure, it starts out with "just feet"....


So this one time a lady of the night told me way more than i ever wanted to know about the subject...

It quite possibly can involve just feet.. and some licking...



Petrabrynn said:


> I had a guy offer me an extra 50$ if I allowed him to give me a foot massage. I said no that I had other riders waiting. Talked about his foot fetish the whole 20 minute trip. I was really creeped out and he could tell. His last statement was I'll be getting off on your feet tonight. Wth is wrong with people?


To the OP your best defense is closed toe shoes and "i have a foot fungus situation going on"


----------



## Spinn (Feb 21, 2017)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> It quite possibly can involve just feet.. and some licking...


I'm sure I've heard a similar line before...
Guys will say anything to get what they want.


----------



## Allana04 (May 10, 2017)

Yesss! Please tell me you did the foot massage??


----------



## Veju (Apr 17, 2017)

I'm not gay but $50 is $50.


----------



## MadePenniesToday (Feb 24, 2017)

Veju said:


> I'm not gay but $50 is $50.


 I was looking into buying a bumper sticker that said this...except it said $20 is $20. I guess Uber made me cheap.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Veju said:


> I'm not gay but $50 is $50.


You say that as someone who has never dealt with an "aggressive" gay dude.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Petrabrynn said:


> I had a guy offer me an extra 50$ if I allowed him to give me a foot massage. I said no that I had other riders waiting. Talked about his foot fetish the whole 20 minute trip. I was really creeped out and he could tell. His last statement was I'll be getting off on your feet tonight. Wth is wrong with people?


If you were driving barefoot, then you were asking for it.


----------



## Veju (Apr 17, 2017)

dirtylee said:


> You say that as someone who has never dealt with an "aggressive" gay dude.


Still would have taken him up for a fresh Ulysses s grant in my pocket up front.


----------



## artificialnight (Sep 15, 2016)

I once had a drunk lady try to message my head with her feet, and her husband was right beside her, it was very awkward


----------



## Petrabrynn (May 10, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> If you were driving barefoot, then you were asking for it.


I had on sandals.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

He was sitting in the front? Yeah that would be creepy!

I don't know much about these fetishes. But this had to be more of a sex proposal, don't you think?
I mean what happens if you say yes? I imagine you have to pull over and go to back seat, as it would be kind of hard from the front seats. Then what? He stops at the feet? Probably rubs on his crotch... it will only escalate.
Damn is it getting hot in here or is it just me?



artificialnight said:


> I once had a drunk lady try to message my head with her feet, and her husband was right beside her, it was very awkward


Pax feet on your head? That was a selfie moment that would have made you famous on this site. You missed your chance bro!


----------



## lesh11 (Jan 4, 2017)

artificialnight said:


> I once had a drunk lady try to message my head with her feet, and her husband was right beside her, it was very awkward


You sure it was the lady?


----------



## Petrabrynn (May 10, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> He was sitting in the front? Yeah that would be creepy!
> 
> I don't know much about these fetishes. But this had to be more of a sex proposal, don't you think?
> I mean what happens if you say yes? I imagine you have to pull over and go to back seat, as it would be kind of hard from the front seats. Then what? He stops at the feet? Probably rubs on his crotch... it will only escalate.
> ...


Yes he was upfront. I usually don't mind if people like to sit there. Maybe a new rule needs to be made. I've had many trips and this was definitely a first. I could not get him out of my car fast enough.


----------



## Veju (Apr 17, 2017)

Were they Jesus cruisers or flip flops? What size feet? Regular pedicures? Details.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

lesh11 said:


> You sure it was the lady?


HA!



Petrabrynn said:


> Yes he was upfront. I usually don't mind if people like to sit there. Maybe a new rule needs to be made. I've had many trips and this was definitely a first. I could not get him out of my car fast enough.


Pax that sit upfront are usually chatty and I don't mind it. Pretty sure creeps like him are very rare.
The rest of us creeps just look discreetly and think of what we want to do, but would never EVER make an offer like that.


----------



## Petrabrynn (May 10, 2017)

Veju said:


> Were they Jesus cruisers or flip flops? What size feet? Regular pedicures? Details.


Lmao were you him?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Veju said:


> Were they Jesus cruisers or flip flops? What size feet? Regular pedicures? Details.


haha. just ask for a picture already.


----------



## Petrabrynn (May 10, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> HA!
> 
> Pax that sit upfront are usually chatty and I don't mind it. Pretty sure creeps like him are very rare.
> The rest of us creeps just look discreetly and think of what we want to do, but would never EVER make an offer like that.


Haha discreet creeps are okay. As long as I don't know your inner most desires we'd be fine.


----------



## PTUber (Sep 16, 2015)

I sure could use a foot rub! I sure could use an extra $50! Hands only no licking or sucking!


----------



## Petrabrynn (May 10, 2017)

Allana04 said:


> Yesss! Please tell me you did the foot massage??


No I did not do the foot massage. I got him home and out of my car as quickly as possible.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

PTUber said:


> I sure could use a foot rub! I sure could use an extra $50! Hands only no licking or sucking!


Sounds like a win win right? Most people pay for foot rubs. What was she thinking!?!?


----------



## Petrabrynn (May 10, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Sounds like a win win right? Most people pay for foot rubs. What was she thinking!?!?


Lol I don't even go to get pedicures. I refuse to the husband touch my feet. I just can't.


----------



## artificialnight (Sep 15, 2016)

lesh11 said:


> You sure it was the lady?


LOL yeah... it was upscale looking lady.



Cableguynoe said:


> He was sitting in the front? Yeah that would be creepy!
> 
> I don't know much about these fetishes. But this had to be more of a sex proposal, don't you think?
> I mean what happens if you say yes? I imagine you have to pull over and go to back seat, as it would be kind of hard from the front seats. Then what? He stops at the feet? Probably rubs on his crotch... it will only escalate.
> ...


It was super awkward moment for sure, But i need a dash cam for these crazies.


----------



## Petrabrynn (May 10, 2017)

artificialnight said:


> LOL yeah... it was upscale looking lady.
> 
> It was super awkward moment for sure, But i need a dash cam for these crazies.


I was debating a dash cam. I think I may invest in one now.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Petrabrynn said:


> I was debating a dash cam. I think I may invest in one now.


Do it. People would pay a lot of money for a video of some good foot rubbin!


----------



## ratethis (Jan 7, 2017)

Ohhh I love a good foot massage... and I love $50... yeah I'd prolly negotiate foot massage only. Public place, 20 minutes additional minutes additional $ but then I'm just dreaming I might've been too scared... but ohhhhh a foot massage


----------



## DallasGaDriver (Mar 9, 2017)

Petrabrynn said:


> Lmao were you him?


EXACTLY what I was thinking!


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

steveK2016 said:


> I'd take it for $50, it's just feet!


better yet. Was it at night? Close your eyes and the creepiness will go away.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

How is this creepy?


----------



## swingset (Feb 26, 2017)

We'll need to see pictures of your feet to decide if this is unreasonable or not.


----------



## Go4 (Jan 8, 2017)

Your very lucky. Most pax ask *FOR *a foot massage and only offer* 5 stars*


----------



## Tihstae (Jan 31, 2017)

Petrabrynn said:


> I had on sandals.


Yep, dressing your feet provocatively. You were asking for it. Get a burka for those feet and be respectful. 

Now seriously, you did the right thing. That was just sick and this is why I don't want any female family members even thinking about driving for a rideshare company.


----------



## MonkeyTOES (Oct 18, 2016)

Should have told him you have serious toe fungus and it's dry and cracked. If he still wants to do your feet, take him to a mental hospital.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Spinn said:


> Sure, it starts out with "just feet"....


It's just the tip


----------



## Hans GrUber (Apr 23, 2016)

Your fault for wearing sandals, ****. I mean, you are asking for it.


----------



## rickasmith98 (Sep 26, 2016)

Petrabrynn said:


> I had a guy offer me an extra 50$ if I allowed him to give me a foot massage. I said no that I had other riders waiting. Talked about his foot fetish the whole 20 minute trip. I was really creeped out and he could tell. His last statement was I'll be getting off on your feet tonight. Wth is wrong with people?


One round with my feet and his foot fetish would be NO LONGER!!!!!


----------



## jchc22 (Aug 25, 2016)

Petrabrynn said:


> I had a guy offer me an extra 50$ if I allowed him to give me a foot massage. I said no that I had other riders waiting. Talked about his foot fetish the whole 20 minute trip. I was really creeped out and he could tell. His last statement was I'll be getting off on your feet tonight. Wth is wrong with people?


That's messed up, I ALWAYS offer a foot massage for my Pax.

I don't even charge them.

$50 would have been a great tip.

That's like rule number one for ride share.

Pick them up on time, 
give them a foot massage, 
navigate efficiently and 
get them to their destination on time.

Its simple.


----------



## Petrabrynn (May 10, 2017)

Hans GrUber said:


> Your fault for wearing sandals, ****. I mean, you are asking for it.


Wow. Okay. :'D


----------



## Hans GrUber (Apr 23, 2016)

Joking.


----------



## Petrabrynn (May 10, 2017)

Hans GrUber said:


> Joking.


My bad then.


----------



## Screw driver (May 11, 2017)

I would have taken up the offer.


----------



## phillynjdriver (May 10, 2017)

I would have taken the offer to be honest.. I'll give a warning though, may nails are not short  and if the pax offered another $50 to suck my toenails hell yeah


----------



## prsvshine (Mar 2, 2017)

Veju said:


> Were they Jesus cruisers or flip flops? What size feet? Regular pedicures? Details.


lol this guy


----------



## GaryWinFlorida (Jan 3, 2016)

This was sexual assault even though he never touched you. You should report to Uber and the police.


----------



## Petrabrynn (May 10, 2017)

GaryWinFlorida said:


> This was sexual assault even though he never touched you. You should report to Uber and the police.


If anything I'd say harassment. Assault is a little harsh.


----------



## GaryWinFlorida (Jan 3, 2016)

Petrabrynn said:


> If anything I'd say harassment. Assault is a little harsh.


I would agree if he didn't say he'd be "getting off on your feet tonight". The guy was a predatory creep and should not be allowed to use Uber again. As for the police ... he'd likely just get the crap scared out of him but he deserves that.


----------



## Rammmmin (Jul 24, 2015)

If she wanted to get $50 for foot massage ,then why the hell she is driving uber ? It means its important for some how to make living .


----------



## Delcrew5 (Mar 25, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> He was sitting in the front? Yeah that would be creepy!
> 
> I don't know much about these fetishes. But this had to be more of a sex proposal, don't you think?
> I mean what happens if you say yes? I imagine you have to pull over and go to back seat, as it would be kind of hard from the front seats. Then what? He stops at the feet? Probably rubs on his crotch... it will only escalate.
> ...


LMAO


----------



## SailingWithThe Breeze (Feb 22, 2017)

In all seriousness, you should report this guy to Uber.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Ok. Question for the foot guys... if you're giving a foot massage to a lady and she's ticklish, does that make it more of a turn-on for you, or a... hindrance?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

SuzeCB said:


> Ok. Question for the foot guys... if you're giving a foot massage to a lady and she's ticklish, does that make it more of a turn-on for you, or a... hindrance?


Not a foot guy. But I know that if a girls boobs are ticklish, i would be totally turned off.


----------

